# Pink Primer



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

I think it is funny that companies still sell pink primer for timber here in the Pacific and people still think that it is needed.

The only reason primers used to be pink was because of the red lead. We don't use red lead in paint any more so primer does not need to be pink. I know, I know, you already know that. 

Thing is I moved to Fiji in 2007 and it is huge here still.

Do you people have customers that still think you should be using pink primer on timber?

Man it is a hard colour to cover too, some say that is why they use pink primer to ensure appropriate film thickness is assured. That comment just makes out like we are either dodgy or stupid.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

The only pink paint around here is DIY ceiling paint that goes on pink and dries white! Oh ya...We also have pink mud that dries white as well...I like that stuff only because it doesn't flash if you want to do a quick touch up. Other than that all the kids around here wear Pink at school as a gesture against bullying. 

Most importantly - there are lot of products we buy with Pink Ribbons to support proceeds going to Breast Cancer research!


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

pacificpainters.com said:


> I think it is funny that companies still sell pink primer for timber here in the Pacific and people still think that it is needed.
> 
> The only reason primers used to be pink was because of the red lead. We don't use red lead in paint any more so primer does not need to be pink. I know, I know, you already know that.
> 
> ...


Never even heard of it before, but I painted a remodel once that the guy got wood that came from China that was primed green.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Not familiar with the pink primer myself, but SW changed the name of their A-100 oil primer a couple years ago and also put a pink label on it. Ok, I've already got a rainbow logo on my truck, trailer and yard signs. I really dont need to be working out of pink paint buckets too.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

pacificpainters.com said:


> ....Man it is a hard colour to cover too, some say that is why they use pink primer to ensure appropriate film thickness is assured. That comment just makes out like we are either dodgy or stupid.


Not sure the truth behind that but it makes sense. 

One interesting observation we clearly see here in the states is paint coverage varies greatly. If you take a certain paint and color and cut over a similar color you are not likely to know what the true coverage is. It's not until you take that color and go over a darker color, then the true coverage you made on the similar color is finally exposed. It's not like paint behaves different over tan vs dark blue. It behaves exactly the same, the dark blue exposes what you can't see with your eye over the similar color.

Never saw pink primer before, sounds trendy.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Ok, I've already got a rainbow logo on my truck, trailer and yard signs. I really dont need to be working out of pink paint buckets too.


Do you find you get more calls from a particlar demographic because of your rainbow logo?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Do you find you get more calls from a particlar demographic because of your rainbow logo?


I _totally_ forgot that he had a rainbow in his logo. My mind was going other places until I read your post TJ. Was getting a bit concerned for Mike there.

Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Do you find you get more calls from a particlar demographic because of your rainbow logo?


Lol Not really. None since I started my business a little over a year ago here in Washington, and only one that I recall out of several hundred jobs I did when I had my business in Oregon.


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

Well it only seems to be a concept down here. Count your blessings, I have had arguments with builders that insist that I should have pink primed the timber first.

Pink primer is an alkyd primer and unless you are painting over tannin bleeding timber I am not a fan of alkyd primers any way (regardless of the colour) as these defeat some of the properties of an oil modified acrylic.


----------

